# December 1st Who's Firing up the Birddog?



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like the conditions will not be too bad. And all the Nuisance Points (Woodcock) will be well South of here. Are you in or out?


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Ill be out you better believe it. I will hunt sunday downstate before returning to the UP from the family Thanksgiving.

Its supposed to start snowing up here wednesday morning and by the time i get home on sunday night we could have as much as 2 feet of new snow on the ground. So i gotta get it while I can...


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes. Especially that early why not


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I will be out here in the Hubbard Lake area! Good luck to those that go.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

My GSP is climbing the walls right now. He just needs to get out and burn off steam, then get down to doing what he does best.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I will be out with my gsp in Newaygo co. I can't wait


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

BillBuster said:


> I will be out here in the Hubbard Lake area! Good luck to those that go.


Competition!
Lol.


----------



## frankster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, I can't wait. Not sure exactly where yet.


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

The dog is already plenty fired up! Deer season is not his favorite time of year. We'll be in the woods Sunday for sure, hoping the snow doesn't pile in too bad here.


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Couple days to recoup from south Dakota and I'll be back out out. As much as the late season can be hit or miss, having the woods to yourself is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

My 1yr old Brittany and I will definitely be out but she clearly knows I’m a lot better at shooting deer than shooting grouse.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm hoping a couple non release Pheasants will make it into some Pheasant noodle soup

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll be out there, just wondering how will everbodys hunting tactics change if any 
I'm going to hunt the same stuff as I did before the break but will change if birds have changed up on me


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

setterpoint said:


> I'll be out there, just wondering how will everbodys hunting tactics change if any
> I'm going to hunt the same stuff as I did before the break but will change if birds have changed up on me


I've kicked up quite a few in thick softwoods and swamp edges over the past couple weeks. You know, the spots where getting a decent shot is like winning the lottery. Hopefully the coming snow doesn't put them up in the trees.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes I'll be out Sunday with my Gsp. She is wound right up with the lack of activity during deer season. 
I walked a finger of spruce swamp that winds it's way between a couple of bluffs while deer hunting . I put up 18 Ruffed grouse in a 100 yard stretch . All i could do is smile and say i know where i'll be Dec 1st


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

We’ll be ready.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> We’ll be ready.


The Mule is very handy for late season hunting. Heated, etc. No worries getting stuck. No worries turning around.
Good in the desert too, for late, late, season.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> Competition!
> Lol.


Shoot I was hoping you would be pheasant hunting LOL! We have some crazy weather coming! Good luck out there.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Abby and I plan on it.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

BillBuster said:


> Shoot I was hoping you would be pheasant hunting LOL! We have some crazy weather coming! Good luck out there.


Change of plans lol.Due to the crappy weather I will do Wild pheasants instead!


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Full_Draw_Killer said:


> Thanks man, I was happy to see some birds. Sounds like you were in some at least! I don’t know about the shirt being lucky but you should have had a grouse feather from that order on you for some luck! Shoot me a message if you want to come up to the thumb. I’d like to hunt the mid area sometime too
> 
> On a side note I invested in a pair of Browning’s goretex Upland pants before season because I was tired of my pants getting soaked. That proved to be a good purchase yesterday


Let’s do it.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> Thanks.I am also a believer In lucky possessions.I have this hoodie from mother and this ball cap with rooster tail feathers on it that I must have.The hoodie is around 10 years old and the cap is around 12.The cap was given to me by a friend who was dispersing his father's collection after he passed away.So the hoodie represents my mom's support for my hunting that came from within myself as I have no family that hunted except for my grandfather who passed when I was young.The hat represents taking him along for the ride.
> Then,they coffee must come from the holy grail.lol.
> View attachment 464159
> View attachment 464161


I can see how that mug would produce birds. Quality. I think I need something like that. Maybe a grouse mug so I can improve my flush/kill ratio.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

birdhntr said:


> I thought of wearing my frog toggle hip waders but then thought they would be ruined by the end of the year.
> I figure if the dogs have to deal with it then so should I.It only brings two things to light as they say.One is it will only make you stronger(hard as nails)or the second is learning that you may have limitations.(soft as charmin)lol.


Oh Yea Frog togs would be shredded inside of a couple outing! I have know Idea about being "hard as Nails or soft as Charmin"

Hal


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Great everyone had fun. I didn't realize the op literally meant on dec 1.

As far as water and brush, might look into what the **** hunters have come up with such as Dan's and Yoders. It don't take me much convincing to wear my knee highs either.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

gundogguy said:


> Oh Yea Frog togs would be shredded inside of a couple outing! I have know Idea about being "hard as Nails or soft as Charmin"
> 
> Hal


To figure it out fill two knee high boots with chilled ice water and walk the worst cover imaginable for two hours.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

Man you guys are making me jealous ! My dog has been on the IR since October 17th with a really bad laceration in his paw. I was hopeful we would be able to get out a few times in the late season, but it is not looking likely now. Good luck to all and keep the photos coming!


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Spent 2 hours running Levi on Sunday, but to no avail. If anything, it was nice to be back outside letting him run free, I know he really enjoyed it. Will be back at it this coming Sunday, would be out Saturday, but my youngest is testing (7 hours) for his Black Belt. All things I enjoy are on hold when my boys are doing something that they enjoy. They come first.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

If anyone is thinking about traveling to hunt the UP this season i suggest you dont lol! Still lots of birds but even more snow. We called an audible today and took the snowmobile out, asher was happy to ride in my lap. We moved 10 birds in about an hour and a half of on the ground time, one covey of 6 and another of 4. I killed one out of each group, both female, so i decided that was enough. Besides, mushers magic can only do so much...dropped asher back at the truck and got lots of great scoutung in! A great day but man i miss october!


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Found a couple today birds held tight but was tough going on the dog . We chickened out on the first due to the weather kind wish I would have went in the afternoon.


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Left my springer at home tonight and flushed this red phase while I was scouting trapping spots.

With missing all of last season for a dog injury and the bulk of this year







for a family illness, it's been a long time since I've connected with a grouse. Even better, I was carrying my father's old 20 I grew up hunting with, it hasn't taken a bird in at least 10 years.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

December 10th was a good day...








I went grouse hunting. Just a skiff of snow and ice where I hunted. Birds were cooperating, missed a couple birds off points and was able to knock one down. 8 flushes in a little over 2 hours of hunting. 

I had to be back to the office this afternoon for an appointment. I had just enough time to try one spot for pheasants on the way back (about 40 mins). So we went for the emergency hunt. I stopped at a spot of cover on state land next to some standing corn where I know birds like to loaf and roost. We came from edge of the corn into the cover and started heading across the down wind side of it. We were working perpendicular to the wind. 50 yards ahead Bella turned into the wind and went on point. I moved in and up went a rooster between me and the dog. Made it back to the truck with 5 minutes to spare.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

With duck season now closed, I took the pup today and she scored on her first wild Michigan pheasant. After several preserve hunts under her belt, err.. vest, we finally bagged our first wild bird. Covered a lot of ground to find the one.

Sloughfoot Sadie Mae, born Feb 2018, Trinity Oaks Labs (Abby Eash)

2019-12-14_10-09-07

2019-12-14_10-09-16

2019-12-14_10-08-35

Heading back out tomorrow. Maybe lightening will strike twice!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

My last hunt of the year was today, been an awful season for me with a torn Achilles but today the dogs put on one heck of a show for us. Long ways away from any released birds, saw a dozen roosters and 6 or 7 hen's
Surgery this coming Friday, 20th, please hurry up 2020 Rooster season




























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

I was able to take my dad out this morning. We tried some stateland. We had good action and a great hunt even though we came home with no birds. Bella had 2 nice finds in the first hour. First one was a lone rooster that got up in front of my dad off the point. Then she pushed hard ahead of us through a field and went on point at 165 yards. When we arrived two groups of hens got up in two waves totaling 11 birds. Then I took another step and a rooster went up, my dad unloaded and I took one long poke at it. It kept flying unscathed. Then as we were reloading another rooster got up and we didn’t get a shot. Amateur hour I know, but that was the biggest group of birds I’ve seen all season. Went to another spot and saw no birds. Fun morning.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sloughfoot Sadie Mae put up 4 more roosters tonight on public land. We only connected on two of them though. That makes 3 roosters today between the kid and I.
Heading back out tomorrow.

2019-12-14_05-16-28 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

2019-12-14_05-16-50https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I was really looking forward Dec 1st and the reopening of bird season.
i had located an 18 bird covey of grouse during rifle season. However the swamp holding the birds is a mile and a half walk off of the end of a 3 mile unplowed two track . With the 24 inches of snow on the ground The Birds are safe from me this year. The covers that i have been able to get at have been unproductive so far.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Had a good group of guys out to see if we could find some pheasants yesterday. A buddy brought a 1 year old lab who is a great waterfowl retriever but apparently thats about it, shes
had zero experience or training with upland. After a half mile or so a rooster finally flushes and gets folded up. We make about 10 steps and another flushes and flies behind us, also downed. We split up to look for the birds and hoping this dog helps out. We spend around 45 minutes looking for the birds with no luck. This portion of the field is 7 ft tall and very thick. You get disoriented about exact location very easily. Disappointed in ourselves and the dog we push on. By the time we finish our first push to the west we put up 3 more roosters with one coming to hand the other two were too far out. Spent another few hours zig zaging about without another flush. Had a fantastic day with friends and family.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I was able to get my puppy to the game farm for some more training. He earned his first orange collar today and is an official bird dog. He went on point on his own but I had to keep him there. Then he ran down the birds we shot/shot at.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

shaffe48b said:


> I was able to get my puppy to the game farm for some more training. He earned his first orange collar today and is an official bird dog. He went on point on his own but I had to keep him there. Then he ran down the birds we shot/shot at.


Awesome sounds like a great day!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 472053
> Had a good group of guys out to see if we could find some pheasants yesterday. A buddy brought a 1 year old lab who is a great waterfowl retriever but apparently thats about it, shes
> had zero experience or training with upland. After a half mile or so a rooster finally flushes and gets folded up. We make about 10 steps and another flushes and flies behind us, also downed. We split up to look for the birds and hoping this dog helps out. We spend around 45 minutes looking for the birds with no luck. This portion of the field is 7 ft tall and very thick. You get disoriented about exact location very easily. Disappointed in ourselves and the dog we push on. By the time we finish our first push to the west we put up 3 more roosters with one coming to hand the other two were too far out. Spent another few hours zig zaging about without another flush. Had a fantastic day with friends and family.


You shoot one rooster and the dog see's it and the fall followed by a retrieve with the taste of blood and that lab will open up.Heck feed it the neck,leg, or head and it's game over!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

birdhntr said:


> You shoot one rooster and the dog see's it and the fall followed by a retrieve with the taste of blood and that lab will open up.Heck feed it the neck,leg, or head and it's game over!


Ya that’s basically what we did once we had a bird to hand. Let her sniff and get a taste of it. She seemed to be a little more energetic and use her nose more after that but we never put any more birds up after that point.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

shaffe48b said:


> I was able to get my puppy to the game farm for some more training. He earned his first orange collar today and is an official bird dog. He went on point on his own but I had to keep him there. Then he ran down the birds we shot/shot at.





Trunkslammer said:


> Ya that’s basically what we did once we had a bird to hand. Let her sniff and get a taste of it. She seemed to be a little more energetic and use her nose more after that but we never put any more birds up after that point.


Awesome. Its a great feeling when a young pup starts putting it together.
Keep some wings/tail feathers for training. Hide them and let the pup find/point them.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Trunkslammer said:


> Ya that’s basically what we did once we had a bird to hand. Let her sniff and get a taste of it. She seemed to be a little more energetic and use her nose more after that but we never put any more birds up after that point.


I have been very fortunate to own two labradors out of Canada.Both had very strong candlewood bloodlines.One from Rusty Wismer back in 98 and then another out of wingwards labradors crossed with moultons labradors I believe if memory serves me right from Doug Compeau at wingwards.Even though I really enjoy my GSP"S those two dogs were work horses and covered ground fast and always kept a track to a bird and put more birds in my hand than any other of my dogs.70 pounds of pure muscle,incredible power and stamina and extremely fast.
A Flushing labrador has one job and that is to go and get the bird and if he can't catch it shoot it and he then will.
Lol.
Unless it's one with an identity crisis.lol


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> A Flushing labrador has one job and that is to go and get the bird and if he can't catch it shoot it and he then will.
> Lol.
> Unless it's one with an identity crisis.lol


Maybe the pointing lab guys will start calling it that lol.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ab5228 said:


> Maybe the pointing lab guys will start calling it that lol.


You caught that Aey!


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

birdhntr said:


> A Flushing labrador has one job and that is to go and get the bird and if he can't catch it shoot it and he then will.
> Lol.
> Unless it's one with an identity crisis.lol


Here’s Candlewoods Tank of Endless Energy. All 95#’s of him.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Keeping the grouse guys stoked for the last week of season.
A little Christmas eve action.
Too bad I’m 0 for ?(too many). ☹


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Gamekeeper said:


> View attachment 473359
> Keeping the grouse guys stoked for the last week of season.
> A little Christmas eve action.
> Too bad I’m 0 for ?(too many). ☹


Hardcore conservationist!!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

On the last find, about 4:30 or so, in the gloaming as they say, the bird flew straight away.
It was very small.
I didn't shoot.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quick hunt this morn, no finds but this sunrise.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

birdhntr said:


> I have been very fortunate to own two labradors out of Canada.Both had very strong candlewood bloodlines.One from Rusty Wismer back in 98 and then another out of wingwards labradors crossed with moultons labradors I believe if memory serves me right from Doug Compeau at wingwards.





Canvsbk said:


> Here’s Candlewoods Tank of Endless Energy. All 95#’s of him.
> View attachment 473353


My dog has some Candlewood's blood in it too, on both the sire and dam side.
My dog's sire had FC AFC CFC Candlewood's MS MB Kate (BLK) in her pedigree. My dogs dam had a couple Candlewoods dogs in her pedigree. 92NFC- 90NAFC Candlewood's Super Tanker (BLK) and AFC Candlewood's Oprah Win-For-Me (BLK).

My dog comes from a line of dogs that seems to have started out as predominately Candlewoods blooded black labs, which were then bred to Barracuda Blue blood (Barracuda Blue was the first chocolate lab to obtain all 5 major field titles). This apparently paid off, as this line of dogs would go on to produced the high point derby dog of all time, a little 50 lb chocolate female named AMMO. CNAFC FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer NDC (AMMO), who would go on to break the all time derby points record set by 3xNFC- FC-AFC Candlewood's Tanks A Lot (Lottie) (1997 Retriever Hall Of Fame). Lottie's record was 108 derby points. AMMO smashed that by almost 40 points by earning 144 derby points.

My dog, also a 50 pound chocolate female, and Ammo have the same grandmother. Way-Da-Go Answered Prayer (BLK)

Could not be happier with this dog.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

lefty421 said:


> My dog has some Candlewood's blood in it too, on both the sire and dam side.
> My dog's sire had FC AFC CFC Candlewood's MS MB Kate (BLK) in her pedigree. My dogs dam had a couple Candlewoods dogs in her pedigree. 92NFC- 90NAFC Candlewood's Super Tanker (BLK) and AFC Candlewood's Oprah Win-For-Me (BLK).
> 
> My dog comes from a line of dogs that seems to have started out as predominately Candlewoods blooded black labs, which were then bred to Barracuda Blue blood (Barracuda Blue was the first chocolate lab to obtain all 5 major field titles). This apparently paid off, as this line of dogs would go on to produced the high point derby dog of all time, a little 50 lb chocolate female named AMMO. CNAFC FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer NDC (AMMO), who would go on to break the all time derby points record set by 3xNFC- FC-AFC Candlewood's Tanks A Lot (Lottie) (1997 Retriever Hall Of Fame). Lottie's record was 108 derby points. AMMO smashed that by almost 40 points by earning 144 derby points.
> ...


Time passes by but Candlewood was a solid standard for labs


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Going up for one last trip. Looks like not much snow to deal with. Hope to get into some birds. Really would like to finish the season on a positive note. My dog made a lot of progress toward the end of the season. Can't wait!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

wirehair said:


> Going up for one last trip. Looks like not much snow to deal with. Hope to get into some birds. Really would like to finish the season on a positive note. My dog made a lot of progress toward the end of the season. Can't wait!


Good Luck !


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

wirehair said:


> Going up for one last trip. Looks like not much snow to deal with. Hope to get into some birds. Really would like to finish the season on a positive note. My dog made a lot of progress toward the end of the season. Can't wait!


Heading up myself with my son for 2 days. Most likely will be in roscommon county. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Wish I was able to make it out! Good luck guys and post stories for those of us that can’t go!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

So far, the warm weather has created interesting hunting.
The time of day pattern is more a "spring" pattern than a "winter" one.
Food is very accessible, ferns are still up, swamps are thawing, making over water escape easy.
Warm temps make strong spring hens.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck all!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> ferns are still up,


 Where are there ferns still up?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Where are there ferns still up?


At an undisclosed location

Up as in not beat down flat by snow
The stalks are broke but the fronds are all still fluffy 
Todays bird was sitting on an oak ridge side hill. Pretty normal for a nice day


----------

